# Audio Books Question



## caddy (Nov 15, 2007)

Ok

I recently purchased a couple of unabridged CDs of books I wanted to listen to. My main disappointment was that the CDs have computerized voices. That's unacceptable. The other is, I need to get with the "best" program on what device(s) I need. Talk to me. Should I get an IPOD or something else? I would like for it to have the ability to plug into my Car so I can listen there and to the PC as well.

What about this format? aa

http://www.audible.com/adbl/site/offers/howItWorks.jsp?BV_UseBVCookie=Yes


----------



## SouthernHero (Nov 15, 2007)

I listen to my audiobooks and such through my iPod, which I've been very pleased with. I actually bought mine through Ligonier, and it came pre-loaded with hours of RC Sprould books and sermons.


----------



## Pergamum (Nov 15, 2007)

I use Audible.com too and love it. 

The quality of the reader varies with the book. 

Format...I burn to CD using Nero or I load into a MUVO player. 


...Ha, but you PB guys have flooded me with so many sermons I certainly do not need Audible now (besides I can only download books into Audible when I travel aay from my present location). 

The only thing better than reading a good book is hiking the jungle listening to a good book. Multi-tasking at its best.


----------

